# Is Google supposed to do this?



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I made a mistake and accidentally mis-entered Google. I found something crazy. You can, too.

Go to www.google.com/#. Now when you type in words in the search bar, it immediately searches for what you're typing.

Way cool if you are searching for something and can't quite describe it. This way you can see if you are getting close.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> I made a mistake and accidentally mis-entered Google. I found something crazy. You can, too.
> 
> Go to www.google.com/#. Now when you type in words in the search bar, it immediately searches for what you're typing.
> 
> Way cool if you are searching for something and can't quite describe it. This way you can see if you are getting close.


It's a new feature they're rolling out. Google Instant. More here.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

It's a new search capability.


> Google Instant brings 'real-time' search to the web; coming to mobile this fall.


http://www.androidcentral.com/googl...l-time-search-web-coming-mobile-fall#comments


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Yahoo has had something similar for a long while now.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks. I like it.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

HDJulie said:


> Yahoo has had something similar for a long while now.


Their three users love it. :lol:


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> Yahoo has had something similar for a long while now.


Google has a predictive search where you start typing and suggestions start popping up. It's very accurate, saves typing the complete query in most cases, so I don't know how this new feature will differ.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Marlin Guy said:


> Their three users love it. :lol:


. I have no idea why I started using Yahoo as my search engine but I did it years ago & now I'm used to it.

Yahoo's version of this I think is based more on previous searches done by others. So if I am searching for Dell 3007WFP as soon as I type Dell, the suggestions start & as I type more the suggestions limit themselves to those that match the beginning of what I have already typed.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

I think you are confusing the predictive text of the search with the new predictive results of the search, the google page is now displaying results as you type, not just the text of the query...


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Ah, yes, I see the difference. I didn't notice that Google was immediately showing results as you type, not just showing possible finishes for what you are typing.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

:biggthump


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I had to turn it off, I don't like it.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

matt1124 said:


> I had to turn it off, I don't like it.


+1

Scares the bleep out of me when the screen changes after 3 letters.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

cadet502 said:


> +1
> 
> Scares the bleep out of me when the screen changes after 3 letters.


It doesn't scare me, I just find it annoying that everything moves around, then I have to wait as my computer tries to update all the links.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> It doesn't scare me, I just find it annoying that everything moves around, then I have to wait as my computer tries to update all the links.


I'm not seeing the wait. Which browser are you using? I'm using the Chrome 7 beta on a 4 year old laptop running XP, connected wireless G.

I just searched for "Samsung galaxy tablet review" and the screen rebuilt four times while I was typing and the reported search time was .12 seconds!


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Steve said:


> I'm not seeing the wait. Which browser are you using? I'm using the Chrome 7 beta on a 4 year old laptop running XP, connected wireless G.
> 
> I just searched for "Samsung galaxy tablet review" and the screen rebuilt four times while I was typing and the reported search time was .12 seconds!


Firefox. Everything is slow. I read in another thread that the google site was using some new thing optimized with chrome. There was a link to a video about entering the address for the house you grew up in. I tried to do it in firefox and it never loaded. I tried to do it on chrome and it was almost instant.

I don't like chome. It doesn't have the options firefox has, or if it does, I can't get to them the way I like. Super example - no home button. I hate that. I was giving it a chance a while back then when it wouldn't work with the chat room here, I wrote it off.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Been loving Google instant since I found out about it yesterday. Can't wait to get it on my droid.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> Super example - no home button. I hate that.


I just make my home page a link on the bookmark bar. Not sure why it needs to be any different than any other on of my bar links. :scratchin: Either way, I have to go up there to click something.

BTW, there is an option to show the Home Page button if you really want it.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks Steve! I am using it now to give it another chance, with the home button.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> Thanks Steve! I am using it now to give it another chance, with the home button.


Bet you'll like it!  Chat works fine too, BTW. PDF's open like web pages in 7. No Adobe toolbar (at least in this beta). That takes some getting used to. There's a "roll-over" toolbar in the bottom right for PDF page zooming.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

It's so fast!

I have to get used to opening links in new tabs with a right click. It was the second line down in firefox, and the first line in chrome. I keep opening new windows instead of tabs! :lol:


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Still get this though.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Hey! That's pretty slick. Thanks for sharing.

John


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Steve, how do I get this (see attached) to show up on chrome? This was another thing that really bugged me about switching. I like being able to search right away and I liked having the calculator if offers handy too. I also really liked being able to click the down arrow next to the bookmark star and get to my most recently visited sites.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> Still get this though.


Did you reinstall Java? http://www.java.com/en/download/faq/chrome.xml

According to Sun's website: _To make sure that Google Chrome recognizes Java correctly, you might want to install Java prior to installing Google Chrome. _

I'd install Java and if it still doesn't work, re-install Chrome using the same link above. Chrome has a "silent" installer, which is annoying. That's one thing about it I don't like.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> Steve, how do I get this (see attached) to show up on chrome? This was another thing that really bugged me about switching. I like being able to search right away and I liked having the calculator if offers handy too. I also really liked being able to click the down arrow next to the bookmark star and get to my most recently visited sites.


In Chrome, the address bar and the search bar are the same. So you can type "nyt.com", "android tablets", or "5+5" and hit enter. They all work.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> I also really liked being able to click the down arrow next to the bookmark star and get to my most recently visited sites.


Keying in the first letter or two of a recently-visited site usually allows you to instantly select it from a dropdown.

Right-click on the menu left-right arrows takes you to the most recently visited pages in each direction.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Google Instant is very cool. I'm loving it.


----------

